# Homemade Nutella spread



## CWS4322 (Jan 26, 2013)

Stumbled across this today (haven't tried it):

How To Make Your Own Homemade {Gluten-Free} Nutella One Good Thing by Jillee | One Good Thing by Jillee


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 26, 2013)

This sounds really good, CWS!  Nice find, thanks!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 26, 2013)

It does sound nice, thank you for sharing CWS


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 26, 2013)

Ingredients for homemade sound better than those in Nutella.


----------

